# Acekard HWID ??



## Another World (Mar 28, 2010)

*Acekard HWID ??*
Please Help!



The AKAIO BETA testers have started a project in which the goal is to identify every legit build of the Acekard by HWID, and then to report that information publically to help solve the clone build confusion.

*If you own a Blue PCB Acekard please let them know. 
If you own an Acekard not listed below, please let them know. 
If you own the newly designed AK2i (without the Actel chip), please let them know.*

All users who think they can help should submit their information at the AKAIO Forum, linked below. Please verify your card is real before submitting any information. The staff has asked that users include images, when possible, of the front, back, and inside of their Acekard. Please do your best to include clear, well lit, high resolution images, when possible.

The HWID can be found by running the AKAIO firmware, and going to START > HELP from within the GUI menu. For more information on determining if you have a clone, please see the links below.

Please submit the Printed Circuit Board (PCB) color of your AK as well.
Ak2i Yellow PCB HWID 81
Ak2.1 Green PCB HWID 80

If you want to discuss your card, before officially submitting information, please do that here at the Temp.



			
				QUOTE(Current List 3/28/10)) said:
			
		

> • AK2 pre-FAT/FAT error - HWID 40
> • AK2 *fixed* FAT error - HWID 41
> • AK2 Green PCB, windowed CPU, FAT fix and a 2.1 sticker - HWID 41
> • AK2.1 Light/Dark Green PCB - HWID 80
> ...






Official Submissions



AK2i Clone Information



Discuss before submitting


----------



## matt1freek (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what this means.. but I'm willing to help if necessary.
Mine is a AK2 hw:41


----------



## imlgl (Mar 28, 2010)

Me also, are we meant to post if our HWID is on on the list or is on the list???

Anyway my AK2.i is hw:81


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2010)

I've had two Acekard 2i's.

They are both HW:81 with a yellow PCB.
The second one I bought was marginally thicker, giving it a much flusher fit in my DSi and preventing crashes.

Edit: Sorry, 81, not 88.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there a safe way to open them without breaking them? XD  I only have one and I don't want to risk it.

It's a recent 2i (got it a few months ago), HWID: 81, the only issues I have are it losing contact with my DSi internally, I've got layers of tape on it to make it fit tighter.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 28, 2010)

why do people get so worked up about and put so much effort into stopping a pirated piracy device?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2010)

My cart is the acekard 2.1, HWID:80 with the Spansion S29AL016J70TF102 chip and black pcb.  (Bad Batch ak2)


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine is AceKard 2i and HW: 81

SVN: 803? do you guys need that?


----------



## HBK (Mar 28, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> why do people get so worked up about and put so much effort into stopping a pirated piracy device?



AP? To force people to buy the official game of course. Take Pokemon for example, its sales increased exponentially with the AP since people without AKs and all that were forced to buy the game...or buy an AK. Still, AK sales have also increased a lot!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> why do people get so worked up about and put so much effort into stopping a pirated piracy device?


Well just as the game industry's sales suffer from fakes games, such does the flashcart industry's suffer from fake flashcarts.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> why do people get so worked up about and put so much effort into stopping a pirated piracy device?


'Cause people don't like it when other people _sell_ their work, and clone flash carts are selling AKAIO.

In the game dev's case, they get paid either way because they made the product and somebody pays them...
But in this case free work is being done (AKAIO is not the official firmware) and somebody else (the clone makers) are making money off it, while the programmers of AKAIO aren't.


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an Acekard 2i with HW ID 81 and no Actel chip (has the black glue circle). It looks exactly like the official pictures on Acekard's website for the glue circle version.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> Is there a safe way to open them without breaking them? XD  I only have one and I don't want to risk it.


Mine stays together with tape on the inside.


----------



## Sebbel (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought my Acekard2i 3 weeks ago, got HW: 81 and SVN 824.


----------



## Another World (Mar 28, 2010)

imlgl said:
			
		

> Me also, are we meant to post if our HWID is on on the list or is on the list???



it's not really that hard if you guys took a second to pay attention to what you just read.... =P

if your acekard is *not* in that list
if the hwid of your acekard is *not* in that list
if you own a *blue pcb* acekard (2, 2.1, 2i)

then the hwid for your acekard is needed. if your acekard is in that list, please don't post.

so far thats 1 for the ak2i new chip being the same hwid....

also what are the pcb colors of the ak2i?
yellow, ?, ?, ?, ?

-another world


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine is HW: 44 on Akaio v1.6.

I don't know if that means it's legit, but I've never had problems with it, so it must be real.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> please stop submitting and read the first post.
> 
> if your acekard is not in that list
> if the hwid of you acekard is not in that list
> ...


I read your first post, it doesn't say anywhere to NOT post if your cart is listed.
If you did say that, then you didn't exactly say that clearly.

You also said this thread was open to discussion as this is not official submission of a report.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> please stop submitting and read the first post.
> [...]
> if your acekard is in that list, please don't post.That was never plainly stated, furthermore the official post says...
> QUOTEWe want to know your REAL Acekard HWID builds.



It's safer to post and ask on this thread first than to clutter of the AKAIO forums and piss of the creator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please edit the first post to include that info?


----------



## felixsrg (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't really undestand, what are you exactly looking for? Anyway here is my Acekard:

Acekard 2i HWID: 81 (without the Actel chip)


----------



## czulki (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats the point?? I am just guessing they want to ban more clones from using AKAIO.


----------



## Another World (Mar 28, 2010)

jesus christ, i don't understand how much clearer i could have made the first post.

why would you post your card if it is already in the list? why does that make sense at all to you? if its in the list the information is not needed. don't interpret the words for your own ends, just do what is asked.

the point of this is not to block more clones it is to end the confusion over the builds of the acekard. somewhere along the way we stopped keeping track and before it gets worse it would be nice to have all the official builds listed in one place.

discuss whatever you want, but at least submit the information that is needed. otherwise what is the point of this topic?

do you really need a big fat in BOLD text that says "don't submit informationa already in the list?" that should be common sense.

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> jesus christ, i don't understand how much clearer i could have made the first post.
> 
> why would you post your card if it is already in the list? why does that make sense at all to you? if its in the list the information is not needed. don't interpret the words for your own ends, just do what is asked.
> 
> ...


I know how you could make it clearer.
*Please do not post if your HWID/PCB is listed below*

Is THAT so hard to append to your post?
All you gave is a bunch of conditions of when to report something, you gave no explicit conditions of which you cannot post.
And so naturally, everyone thinks to report their HWID, to help cement that they have either an authentic or fake unit, and letting you know.

Edit: Maybe you haven't made it clear enough it's not a survey of HWIDs so much as it's simply identifying how many different Acekards are out there? People might think it were the former.


----------



## Atashi (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an Acekard 2i with the new / non-Actel chip.

HW: 81  SVN: 824

Not sure if you'd call it a yellow PCB or black - the fiberglass board itself is yellow, but most of it is covered by black silkscreen.







-Atashi


----------



## Another World (Mar 28, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I know how you could make it clearer.
> *Please do not post if your HWID/PCB is listed below*
> 
> Is THAT so hard to append to your post?
> ...



i disagree and find a lack of common sense here. the post has 3 things in bold. 3 things it asks for. why would you submit something different? and even if you were about to submit would you not check the list and see if what you wanted to submit was there already? i would append the post but its much more fun to see who can read and understand, and who can not.

i think in the eyes of the staff at the akaio forum, submitting all missing versions would collect a full list. but they don't want clones submitted, because it isn't a list of clones. again common sense plays a role here. if the card is not on the list the user could *assume* the card is then a clone. however, if you read over there now there is one person who submitted information about a hw44 ak2i with a different chip, an obvious clone. so yea the plot thickens.

but come on, you really don't understand the first post of this thread?? lol

-another world


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read your post I understood that I shouldn't post my Acekard 2i info because it was already in the list.  Common sense,


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn I'm no help. AK2.1 Black PCB HW80 which is already on the list. Well I get an A for effort. I broke one the clips while trying to open it to find out the PCB. Sallright, still works fine.


----------



## Miser (Mar 28, 2010)

AKAIO: The Clone Wars

Why's the AKAIO team always giving attitude to the users? That I don't get.


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 28, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> AKAIO: The Clone Wars
> 
> Why's the AKAIO team always giving attitude to the users? That I don't get.



Because your all fucking annoying retards?


----------



## knl (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't really the heart to take apart my AK2.1, but right above the connectors is a blue-ish stripe so I'm assuming I have a blue PCP AK (there is no plastic protecting the connectors from the outside world :|
The information reads HW:80 SVN:803 (using AKAIO 1.6 RC1)


----------



## Another World (Mar 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Damn I'm no help. AK2.1 Black PCB HW80 which is already on the list. Well I get an A for effort. I broke one the clips while trying to open it to find out the PCB. Sallright, still works fine.



that wasn't a requirement and yea you do get an "A" for effort. what can i do to make that up to you? =/

-another world


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i disagree and find a lack of common sense here. the post has 3 things in bold. 3 things it asks for. why would you submit something different? and even if you were about to submit would you not check the list and see if what you wanted to submit was there already? i would append the post but its much more fun to see who can read and understand, and who can not.
> 
> So just so we're clear, you'd rather fuck with people trying to help you whilst retrieving duplicate reports which you don't want.
> Yes it's common sense to not submit something that's already been submit, that's not the issue.
> ...



I understand the first post now, but when you type so much, sometimes things escape.


----------



## iFish (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not really sure what a PBC is... But my circut board is black. HW: 81 and SVN: 803

hope that helps!!!

If that is not the PBC can sombody show me what to look for? Do I have to open my card?


----------



## RiPPn (Mar 29, 2010)

Acekard2i YELLOW PCB HWID 81 SVN 824

Purchased from leetmod


----------



## Agent007 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine is an AceKard 2i HWID: 81 SVN:824 Yellow PCB and I ordered it from dealextreme


----------



## theoperator288 (Mar 29, 2010)

Acekard2i YELLOW PCB HWID 81
&
Acekard2i YELLOW PCB HWID 81

(I own two)


----------



## cman1783 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there a way to find both numbers without taking them apart?  I bought 6 AK2i's back in December from realhotstuff and they all run AKAIO 1.6 RC2 perfectly.


----------



## knl (Mar 29, 2010)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to find both numbers without taking them apart?  I bought 6 AK2i's back in December from realhotstuff and they all run AKAIO 1.6 RC2 perfectly.



uh, you run the acekard on your DS, press start and select "help". you don't have to take them apart >_>


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure what a PBC is... But my circut board is black. HW: 81 and SVN: 803
> hope that helps!!!
> If that is not the PBC can sombody show me what to look for? Do I have to open my card?


That's it, PCB = Printed Circuit Board.


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope someone can clarify for me... I purchased my Acekard 2i about a year ago, I haven't had much trouble with it and I'm hoping it stays that way. I've checked out the official Acekard site to verify if I have a clone, but I still can't quite tell. Looking at the cart, the side with the sticker, the clone has an outline of a window/chip, and the real one is smooth, is this correct?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2010)

Older real models also had the window/hole.
Tell us the HW ID.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, the broken clip got stuck in the DS so the card wouldn't eject. I spent 5 minutes prying it out and now the AK has scratches on it. I taped down the broken clip and it ejects smoothly. I don't believe the contacts were damaged in anyway. You don't need to make it up to me, you do enough already along with everyone else associated with AKAIO. I just wish I could give something back. I don't know C++ or anything like that and I'm only 15. Sorry.

EDIT: 2 more posts and I get a personalized title!


----------



## Zparks (Mar 29, 2010)

AK2i
HWID: 81
PCB: Yellow
Ordered through BambooGaming.


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Older real models also had the window/hole.
> Tell us the HW ID.



How do I find that out?


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 29, 2010)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Load the AK. Start --> Help. There should something along the lines of "HW:" at the bottom of the popup. That's the HWID. Report back when you can.


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> sphinx.djc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked the first post and you beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Alright, mine is HW: 44... Probably its my unfamiliarity of the topic, but is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## Another World (Mar 29, 2010)

there was one post of a hw44 being a clone... can anyone confirm it?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a HW ID 44 Acekard 2i. According to AKAIO versions after the 1.4 repack it is a fake.
> 4.21 offical firmware works, which is where I got the HW ID from.
> 
> Of course, the 1.4 repack is supposed to detect fakes according to most posts about it, but it likes my card, unlike 1.6 RC2.
> ...



-another world


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> there was one post of a hw44 being a clone... can anyone confirm it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asides from opening the cart up, to really find out I have to run official firmware correct?


----------



## quartercast (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys you don't have to open up your Acekard to find out the PCB colour, just take out your microSD and have a look through the hole. You can on mine anyways (AK2i Black HW44).


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 29, 2010)

Not that this helps... HW: 81 AK2i Black PCB

And on mine, if you look at the contacts you can see a strip of black where the PCB is showing


----------



## go185 (Mar 29, 2010)

HW: 0d  AKRPG  Green PCB

I know it's not a AK2 or AK2i, but I thought it might still be helpful anyway.
(Shouldnt be a clone, as I pre-ordered it before it was released, so it's probably from the first shipment)


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 29, 2010)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Guys you don't have to open up your Acekard to find out the PCB colour, just take out your microSD and have a look through the hole. You can on mine anyways (AK2i Black HW44).



Alright I took a peak, mines is the same as yours then. AK2i, Black, HW 44, is this good?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2010)

AK2i Black PCB, HWID:80


----------



## Sven Viking (Mar 29, 2010)

So, as I understand it, this is basically a DRM system attempting to prevent use with pirated versions of a device primarily used for piracy, but inadvertently causing problems for paying customers? 

That is _in no way_ ironic.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 29, 2010)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> quartercast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well AFAIK It's genuine - that's what I have, & it runs AKAIO 1.6RC2 with no problems


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2010)

Sven Viking said:
			
		

> So, as I understand it, this is basically a DRM system attempting to prevent use with pirated versions of a device primarily used for piracy, but inadvertently causing problems for paying customers?
> 
> That is _in no way_ ironic.
> 
> ...




The AKAIO clone protection is not causing any problems for legit customers, the white screens and such are a separate problem that they're trying to figure out so they can fix, thus this thread.


----------



## SS4 (Mar 29, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> I have an Acekard 2i with the new / non-Actel chip.
> 
> HW: 81  SVN: 824
> 
> ...



I got the same exact one (PCB, HW and SVN), I actually bought 2 within the last year from mygamingmart in toronto and they are both identicals.

Never had any problem and they ran all firmware version perfectly including the latest RC2.


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 29, 2010)

mine ak2i is HW:81   SVN:824


----------



## cman1783 (Mar 29, 2010)

TheChosenBanana said:
			
		

> mine ak2i is HW:81   SVN:824



The 2 in my possession are the same.  I'm going to safely assume, that the 4 that I gave as presents are the same since they came all at the same time from the same place.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 29, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> I have an Acekard 2i with the new / non-Actel chip....HW: 81  SVN: 824....Not sure if you'd call it a yellow PCB or black - the fiberglass board itself is yellow, but most of it is covered by black silkscreen....


IMHO - I would call it 'black'
Well that's what I'm calling my Ak2i & that's one of the 'older' versions


----------



## pecet (Mar 29, 2010)

Silver plate/black case acekard2 HW:80


----------



## Gollyzila (Mar 30, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> I have an Acekard 2i with the new / non-Actel chip.
> 
> HW: 81  SVN: 824
> 
> ...


I just received this exact one from gamekool.com today. Works perfectly.


----------



## primetime83 (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> sphinx.djc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a AK2i Black HW44 and it doesn't work with RC2


----------



## Hazard7 (Mar 31, 2010)

My AK2i is HW: 81 SVN: 824


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

primetime83 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird - what happens when you try 1.6RC2 ??
Have you tried the 'usual tricks' (i.e. Formatting/Reinstall etc), & what's your setup (DSLite/Phat etc) ?


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> primetime83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acekard 2i Green PCB HWID 44 with a 32pin Xilinx Spartan chip? =( thats a clone, double check your chip.

-another world


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> primetime83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@AW:But he said it's a black PCB - unless he's mistaken and it's a very dark green  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@primetime83: Any chance of showing us photos of it


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm too scared to post mine now...






I might get called a retard...


----------



## evilhomura89 (Mar 31, 2010)

mine is Acekard 2.1 HW:80 SVN:824, should be black PCB


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

evilhomura89 said:
			
		

> mine is Acekard 2.1 HW:80 SVN:824, should be black PCB


'Should be' ??? - It either 'Is' or it 'Isn't' surely


----------



## primetime83 (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> primetime83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I use RC 2 and click on a game you see the Loading bar and then the game freezes. I not sure how to 'reinstall', i just replaced the 1 loader file that was given.
I have a DSi with AKAIO 1.6 RC1

I'll take a pic of mine tonight, how exactly do I open it with out destroying?


----------



## jak larnak (Mar 31, 2010)

primetime83 said:
			
		

> When I use RC 2 and click on a game you see the Loading bar and then the game freezes. I not sure how to 'reinstall', i just replaced the 1 loader file that was given.
> I have a DSi with AKAIO 1.6 RC1
> 
> I'll take a pic of mine tonight, how exactly do I open it with out destroying?


You have to delete rc1 from your micro SD and install a fresh copy of rc2 (_aio folder *and* akmenu4.nds, not just the loader like you said)


----------



## primetime83 (Mar 31, 2010)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> primetime83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the clarification, I'll try it tonight.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

primetime83 said:
			
		

> I'll take a pic of mine tonight, how exactly do I open it with out destroying?


Very cafefully  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But a photo that shows the edge connector of the Ak should also show a slim part of the PCB anyway, which should be enough to determine the actual colour (whether it's green, black, blue or whatever)

Not a very good photo but you may just see the colour above the contacts


----------



## primetime83 (Apr 1, 2010)

primetime83 said:
			
		

> jak larnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got a proper download of RC2 and everything works! Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## ericling (Apr 1, 2010)

AK2.1/Dark Green PCB - HWID 80 
Run RC2 perfectly.


----------



## Another World (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks everyone.

please keep submitting. if you have a clone, submit images, hwids, info on the chips, etc. perhaps we can build a known clone list as well.

if your purchased a clone, submit along with the above information where you bought it from and when.

-another world


----------



## ScorpiusDX (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got my AK2i today from 0shippingzone. HWID 81 with a yellow PCB. Running 1.6 RC2 fine so far.


----------



## airsoft911 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a new AK2 PCB:Black HWID:80 SVN: 824 and a SPANSION chip inside. Running the AKAIO 1.6 RC2 menu but the AKAIO loader does not work but the official loader does work. Is this viable for official submission?


----------



## YayMii (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a Black PCB Acekard 2i with HW81. It runs AKAIO 1.6 flawlessly.


----------



## coattails (Apr 7, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I've got a Black PCB Acekard 2i with HW81. It runs AKAIO 1.6 flawlessly.


Ditto. SVN: 824


----------



## kleptodathief (Apr 10, 2010)

hw:81 svn: 824 from priceangels running akaio 1.6 rc2 so far so good
legit?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Apr 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> there was one post of a hw44 being a clone... can anyone confirm it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can confirm this. I recently got two Ak2i cards from different shops in china
Both have HWID 44. One does work with AKAIO the other doesn't and only works 
with the original AK Software. The one which doesn't work does have this Xlinx Spartan chip. 
If i press the FAQ Button in original AK Software the Bottom screen turns red and the top screen 
black with the text "It may not be a genuine Acekard. Please contact your vender."


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Apr 11, 2010)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> Asides from opening the cart up, to really find out I have to run official firmware correct?



The clone does not work with AKAIO for me... It only works with the original software.
So if AKAIO works, you have the right card.


----------



## patch04 (Apr 13, 2010)

have an Acekard 2.1 (not 2i) the Acekard website says that some acekard 2 carts can have another chip other than the SSL. Mine is a spansion. 

Card is freezing on game saves, using latest acaio or Acekard firmware neither work, however will work with old firmware v4.07a15

My HWID is 80 SVN803 BLack PCB

See images below, not sure if these links will work

http://i43.tinypic.com/fuc9zc.jpg%5b/IMG
http://i39.tinypic.com/2vuh3cm.jpg%5b/IMG
http://i44.tinypic.com/15i2ni9.jpg%5b/IMG
http://i40.tinypic.com/1551hep.jpg%5b/IMG


----------



## Zolga. (Apr 13, 2010)

AK2i Black PCB - HWID 81 
Runs AKAIO 1.6 RC2 fine.

Did I do this right? o.o


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 13, 2010)

AK2i
Yellow PCB
Non Spring Loaded
HW 81
akAIO 1.6 RC2 Works Fine


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Apr 14, 2010)

-- removed --

by me. Wrong thread.


----------



## Another World (Apr 16, 2010)

a list was build from everyone who entered their information. THANK YOU!!

the next project is to collect really good high quality images of each real acekard. included with this project, really good high quality images of all the fake/clone acekards. further more the hwid if the clone when images are submitted. 

please see this thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=221036

*Please* read the thread carefully, slowly, and in its entirety.

if you can help out, let me know.

i think this is a very important project, something we should have started years ago. acekard doesn't even have a complete list of clones with images.

i will close this topic so that people get directed to the new project.
you can still submit your hwid's at the akaio forum: http://normmatt.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=393

-another world


----------

